# Woman's Husband shot and killed by OW's BS.



## Hangingon78 (Mar 16, 2015)

I read this story today and thought I would share it here. Talk about from bad to worse. 


Dr. Phil Show does not provide healing for Ashlee Birk


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow. OW sure turned out to be a remorseless ****.

Seriously, what a ****.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks like OW was a BS as well...

https://www.brownstonelaw.com/sordid-love-affair-emmett-corrigan-kandi-hall/


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

I give Ashlee Birk a lot of credit.

The other 3 are selfish people only thinking of themselves.

Not of their spouses or children......


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Looks like OW was a BS as well...
> 
> https://www.brownstonelaw.com/sordid-love-affair-emmett-corrigan-kandi-hall/


So, just like my STBXH's OW, she is capable of neither empathy nor sympathy. Good choice, there, Emmett.


----------



## dadof2 (May 9, 2014)

"In an ironic twist of fate, Kandi (dead man's AP) is also now serving time in prison for embezzlement of a former employer."

Kandi seems like a real piece of sh*t


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Watched this story one of the Dateline type shows a while back. People don't realize how often things like this happen. They also don't realize how often a cheating spouse kills their unsuspecting wife or husband.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

dadof2 said:


> "In an ironic twist of fate, Kandi (dead man's AP) is also now serving time in prison for embezzlement of a former employer."
> 
> Kandi seems like a real piece of sh*t


Agreed.

Glad to see you posting Dof2.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

The OW sounds like a total doosh the way she handled the meeting on the show. Also, Dr. Phil and the producers should be ashamed of how they treated Ms. Birk with the confrontational ambush on stage.


----------



## Chas (Apr 2, 2015)

Dr. Phil and the rest of those "Trash" shows are renown for setting people up in conflict situations. Their only goal is to get two people together and create chaos so the good folks at home can laugh at other people's tragedies.

While we're in the mode, I found this gem on Reddit in a question that asks "What was the most ****up thing your ex did after you broke up" Some are pretty novel.


----------



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

> The OW sounds like a total doosh the way she handled the meeting on the show. Also, Dr. Phil and the producers should be ashamed of how they treated Ms. Birk with the confrontational ambush on stage.



Dr. Phil is like a lot of TV shows; the dominant force is ratings! Dr. Phil and others like to present a picture of how they want to help others but rating always comes first. *Dr. Phil and some of the others are just a sophisticated version of Jerry Springer.*


The real hero in all this is Ashlee Birk and here is one of her quotes below:



> "For me, a Hollywood version of forgiveness was what we got, and I went on there with the hope of true healing. It sure didn't feel like it for me," said Birk.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Dr. Phil is a tool.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Although it's "supposed" to be a psychology show dealing with those types of issues, it's really little more than classier versions of:


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Dr. Phil is a tool.


A simple tool...


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Her appearance will do exactly as agreed; promote her book. Why people feel there needs to be some healing between the AP and the BS is beyond me. At any rate, her deceased husband's death due to his extra activities may pay off for her. Hey its bad but she may as well make some money off it.
Its should be a lesson for BSs taking hard action against the AP. This hoe's husband is in prison for murder while is she's strutting around like a show girl on TV. (notwithstanding the embezzlement charge) When some guy's plans to beat the dog crap out of his wife's boyfriend, he needs to think about doing time and maybe supporting this cat for the rest of his life because hisr old lady was disloyal to him.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

There's a saying in the UK (perhaps in the US, too) that I find apposite, here

S**t a f**king brick!


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Thats a whole lotta crazy in one story.


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

The OW was a sanctimonious b*tch. I couldn't believe how self righteous she was being asking the BS to stop writing about her. I was waiting for Dr Phil to tell her his famous words- "you choose the behavior, you choose the consequences! " She didn't seem remorseful at all and her husband was even worst blaming the deceased for his death.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

OW simply revealed herself to be the piece o sheet that she is on national television. Now it's clear to everyone.

I feel sorry for this woman, but it sounds like she's doing well. Her ex, while he didn't deserve to be killed, made his own choices.....like screwing a married piece of trash while he was married. That's the risk you run with enraged spouses, especially enraged husbands.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Or maybe all the drama was cooked up by the Dr. Phil producers to create buzz and emotion over the show and draw viewers and page clicks....


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

that which does not kill me kills someone else.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Didn't the "good Dr." cheat on his wife?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

damn. was hoping to see a guy named bob.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

The OW is nothing but a filthy pig and the WH got exactly what he deserved. Sorry if it offends, but that's how I feel.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ThePheonix said:


> Her appearance will do exactly as agreed; promote her book. Why people feel there needs to be some healing between the AP and the BS is beyond me. At any rate, her deceased husband's death due to his extra activities may pay off for her. Hey its bad but she may as well make some money off it.
> Its should be a lesson for BSs taking hard action against the AP. This hoe's husband is in prison for murder while is she's strutting around like a show girl on TV. (notwithstanding the embezzlement charge) When some guy's plans to beat the dog crap out of his wife's boyfriend, he needs to think about doing time and maybe supporting this cat for the rest of his life because hisr old lady was disloyal to him.


Let's not forget that her husband is a hoe too. His affair is the catalyst to this entire tragedy.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I also feel bad for the deceased hb's extended family. Not only have they lost him but they also have to live with the knowledge of what he did. 

If you listen to the families of victims where the perpetrator was killed too they say that they're glad their loved one was either innocent or trying to help, and they they feel for the perp's family has to live knowing what they did.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

The Middleman said:


> The OW is nothing but a filthy pig and the WH got exactly what he deserved. Sorry if it offends, but that's how I feel.


Yup! You never know if a betrayed spouse will take matters into their own hands. You reap what you sow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Cro-Magnon (Sep 30, 2012)

Good. If more cheaters were shot dead, then people may actually pause to assess if what they are doing is worth it, destroying a family, ruining some innocent little kid's lives, and risking being killed, was worth it for some office crumpet just because she has a 7 year itch, instead of just running with every little impulse free of all fear of consequence, and with the full support of the media/modern culture.

Aside from that, Dr Phil ought to hang his head in shame. He gave a truly evil piece of total crap, a waste of life, a platform on national TV to validate herself, and in a way basically worked with her to ambush this BS.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

lifeistooshort said:


> OW simply revealed herself to be the piece o sheet that she is on national television. Now it's clear to everyone.
> 
> I feel sorry for this woman, but it sounds like she's doing well. Her ex, while he didn't deserve to be killed, made his own choices.....like screwing a married piece of trash while he was married. *That's the risk you run with enraged spouses, especially enraged husbands.*


Indeed. As I've heard it said before...

"F*ck with the bull, you get the horns."


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Indeed. As I've heard it said before...
> 
> "F*ck with the bull, you get the horns."



Though I think the risk of violence is greater with betrayed husbands,  there are some women that'll kill you too.

I'm a big proponent of the death penalty for murders of innocents and harsh penalties for violent crimes against innocent people, but I also have a live and die by the sword mentality. I'm not sure the other husband should be in jail, though it sounds like he was a dirtbag that had affairs himself. So maybe in that regard he does deserve some jail time, because he wasn't innocent. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Let's not forget that her husband is a hoe too. His affair is the catalyst to this entire tragedy.


True, true, ture, EleGirl.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> OW simply revealed herself to be the piece o sheet that she is on national television. Now it's clear to everyone.
> 
> I feel sorry for this woman, but it sounds like she's doing well. Her ex, while he didn't deserve to be killed, made his own choices.....like screwing a married piece of trash while he was married. That's the risk you run with enraged spouses, especially enraged husbands.


Just to support HM64 advice

"The best revenge is to live a good life"

Can't do that from a jail cell

55


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> damn. was hoping to see a guy named bo0b.


Fixed that for you WL

55


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

The Cro-Magnon said:


> Good. If more cheaters were shot dead,


_This makes me so sad......... as in B1, our two youngest sons, and I, were in the car, riding home from breakfast, when I read this, and I just started sobbing uncontrollably, sad._

This comment, and a few others like it, on this thread, and others, is largely why WS's don't often come to forums like this to seek the help they so desperately need. If this were the first post that I had ever read on TAM, I would have logged off and never came back. I certainly would not have trusted the future health and well-being of my family, or myself, in the hands of those who would rather see me shot dead, than to see me receive help. Often, by truly helping a WS come to terms with the magnitude of their transgressions, you are helping their BS, their children, and even their extended family, and friends, by extension.

I watch very little television, but I saw the preview for this Dr. Phil show, the night before, while B1 was watching the news. So, I made a point of watching the show the next day. FWIW, this fWS was absolutely disgusted and mortified by the unrepentant attitude of the OW. I just shook my head and felt sick inside. 

My heart breaks for the BS of the deceased man. Not because he was a good man, but because this young, beautiful, warm, intelligent, mother of five, had her world turned completely upside down, and she will never be justly compensated for it. Why, because there is no compensation that will ever be just for what she and her children have had to endure. And, there are two other innocent victims in this, as well, the two children of the OW and the OWH. But, after watching the show, I realized that out of the 4 main characters in this saga, BW, WH, OW, OWH, who was a cheater, himself, that the BW is going to come out on top, as she should. She's a good person, who was a completely innocent victim in all of this, but I think she's stronger than many people realize that she is. Maybe even stronger than she knew she was capable of being.

Still, I'm not sure that the death of the WH, or the 30 year prison sentence for the OWH is a victory for their families, or for society, as a whole. 

I don't have all of the answers, I don't even know all of the questions, I just know that infidelity hurts people, lots of people. I wish to God that I had never brought it into the lives of my husband and our children. I wish a lot of things had been different. But, I don't think that wishing for all cheaters to be _"shot dead"_ is going to be the answer to all that ails so many hurting people, WS's included.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> Fixed that for you WL
> 
> 55


Still. Was hoping.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

EI said:


> _This makes me so sad......... as in B1, our two youngest sons, and I, were in the car, riding home from breakfast, when I read this, and I just started sobbing uncontrollably, sad._
> 
> This comment, and a few others like it, on this thread, and others, is largely why WS's don't often come to forums like this to seek the help they so desperately need. If this were the first post that I had ever read on TAM, I would have logged off and never came back. I certainly would not have trusted the future health and well-being of my family, or myself, in the hands of those who would rather see me shot dead, than to see me receive help. Often, by truly helping a WS come to terms with the magnitude of their transgressions, you are helping their BS, their children, and even their extended family, and friends, by extension.
> 
> ...


Try not to worry about it, what kind of world would we live in without a few nasty ^%$#%^?

I'm Jew and I'm sure plenty of people wish me dead just for existing. Don't let nuts control you.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

A news story like this is bound to stir strong feelings in people and especially posters in this particular subforum. Please remember our posting guidelines. Posts that promote violence will likely result in a ban.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

lifeistooshort said:


> Though I think the risk of violence is greater with betrayed husbands, there are some women that'll kill you too.
> 
> I'm a big proponent of the death penalty for murders of innocents and harsh penalties for violent crimes against innocent people, but I also have a live and die by the sword mentality. I'm not sure the other husband should be in jail, though it sounds like he was a dirtbag that had affairs himself. So maybe in that regard he does deserve some jail time, because he wasn't innocent.


Yea, it's hard for me to have much sympathy for the husband who is now in jail.

He had an affair. But he kills the OM when his wife has an affair? Really? Definitely a guy who lived by a double standard for himself and his wife.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Yea, it's hard for me to have much sympathy for the husband who is now in jail.
> 
> He had an affair. But he kills the OM when his wife has an affair? Really? Definitely a guy who lived by a double standard for himself and his wife.


Most cheaters are. 

My XWW would go ballistic every time another woman would come up to me in a social gathering and start a conversation about the most mundane non sexually/romantic things you can imagine. Yet it was ok for her to have porn star sex with other men, and act shocked and surprised when she was served divorce papers from me.


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

FYI: I didn't report anyone's post, nor am I upset or angry with anyone who has expressed their opinions in this thread. I have often stated on TAM that one cannot help how they feel, only what they do about it, and I still stand by that. I only quoted The Cro-Magnon because his post clearly stated the sentiments that many people on TAM have already expressed towards WS's. But, I'm not mad at you, TCM, or anyone else. I am sad, though. 

Infidelity is definitely on the short list of things that no one ever wants to have to deal with in their lifetime. Unfortunately, there are many other things on that list, as well. Life is often challenging, and for some of us, it remains quite difficult in ways that have nothing to do with the infidelity, itself. 

I think that the health and well-being of the family unit, as a whole; the BS, the WS, and the children, whether the marriage is successfully reconciled or not, would be better served if each and every individual, who has been affected by the infidelity, could find the greatest possible measure of healing. Even when a marriage does not survive infidelity, most children's lives are emotionally healthier and happier, when one, or both, if that is the case, of the parents are able to keep their own toxic baggage out of the environment. 

My comments have, unintentionally, derailed threads in the past and I hope that isn't the case, here. Although, I sincerely appreciate Coffee Amore's comments, they were not prompted by me. They were more than likely prompted by the potentially divisive title of the thread, itself. I told B1, yesterday, that this would undoubtedly be a topic of discussion on TAM within the next 24 hours, and here it is.

Thank you, lifeistooshort, for your thoughtful and supportive comments. FWIW to you, I am a Christian, who proudly stands with Israel, and my Jewish neighbors, friends, and former co-workers. You have my utmost respect, admiration, and support.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Killing another person simply because of betrayal is idiotic.
Had I decided to off my cheating ex wife or any and all who were rutting with her, I would have had to kill half of the town where we were residing.
Legitimate self defense is the only reason for killing another human.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

EI said:


> This comment, and a few others like it, on this thread, and others, is largely why WS's don't often come to forums like this to seek the help they so desperately need. If this were the first post that I had ever read on TAM, I would have logged off and never came back. I certainly would not have trusted the future health and well-being of my family, or myself, in the hands of those who would rather see me shot dead, than to see me receive help. Often, by truly helping a WS come to terms with the magnitude of their transgressions, you are helping their BS, their children, and even their extended family, and friends, by extension.


:iagree: (with the above and the rest of your post)....

I wish that posters on TAM were more supportive of WS who come here. Being supportive does not mean encouraging the affair, it means helping a person come to terms with what they have done, helping them heal and become a better person, and thus helping the relationship with their BS. By doing this everyone is helped... the WS, BS and their children.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

EI said:


> FYI: I didn't report anyone's post, nor am I upset or angry with anyone who has expressed their opinions in this thread. I have often stated on TAM that one cannot help how they feel, only what they do about it, and I still stand by that. I only quoted The Cro-Magnon because his post clearly stated the sentiments that many people on TAM have already expressed towards WS's. But, I'm not mad at you, TCM, or anyone else. I am sad, though.
> 
> Infidelity is definitely on the short list of things that no one ever wants to have to deal with in their lifetime. Unfortunately, there are many other things on that list, as well. Life is often challenging, and for some of us, it remains quite difficult in ways that have nothing to do with the infidelity, itself.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. And I especially agree about people who feel that their anger (or is it shame) justifies killing someone. Civilization depends on there being laws and courts to enforce them. Infidelity is bad bad bad, but it is not up to the betrayed ones to impose a death sentence.

As has been said before and as many here know, there are worse things than infidelity.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Curiously, there was no mention about why the murderer had a gun. His wife bought it for him. But this is an example of why handguns are dangerous to the people who acquire them.

The steroid abuse issue was fair game but handgun mania was not. Some of Dr. Phil's viewers are probably in favor of widespread gun ownership.

The OW's obviously false testimony in court makes sense. She was trying to keep her husband out of prison for the sake of her daughters, who quite naturally must blame her for the tragedy. She only has her husband left at this point, so dumping crap on her dead lover was easy.

The ugly fact remains: the murdered cheater husband's sperm was still in the OW's vagina when her husband gunned him down.

Dr. Phil probably paid her to go on the show. America is known for this TV program. If someone says someone is so broke Dr. Phil couldn't fix them in Swedish, I think many people get it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

LongWalk said:


> Curiously, there was no mention about why the murderer had a gun. His wife bought it for him. But this is an example of why handguns are dangerous to the people who acquire them.
> 
> The steroid abuse issue was fair game but handgun mania was not. Some of Dr. Phil's viewers are probably in favor of widespread gun ownership.
> 
> ...


Why is there such a need to say things like this? This sort of thing is very commonly posted by a lot of people. I think that most women on this forum find this kind of talk disgusting and unnecessary... simply an attempt to make an ugly statement about a woman.

Guess what. The guy who was killed cheated. The man who killed him cheated. The OW cheated. But the ONLY person who is debased in those words is the OW, the woman. 

The OW is not the worst person in this entire scenario. It was 3 people who did horrible things. One ended up dead, one in prison and the third, the OW is not also in prison for a different reason. THREE PEOPLE, not just the OW.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Ashlee's new family is beautiful and they all look so happy. Good for them. 

Did the others get what they deserved? Not for me to say. But if you get involved in this sort of behavior you can't be surprised when there are consequences.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

lifeistooshort said:


> Though I think the risk of violence is greater with betrayed husbands, there are some women that'll kill you too.


LOL... Mrs. Gus would probably be one of those. I'd probably die from blood loss "a la Bobbitt", and OW would probably get clawed to death.



lifeistooshort said:


> I'm a big proponent of the death penalty for murders of innocents and harsh penalties for violent crimes against innocent people, but I also have a live and die by the sword mentality. I'm not sure the other husband should be in jail, though it sounds like he was a dirtbag that had affairs himself. So maybe in that regard he does deserve some jail time, because he wasn't innocent.


Eh... it's pretty clear that the WH-turned-BH went there intending to kill his wife's AP. He even tried -- and failed -- to kill himself. Derp. He belongs in prison, and not for 30 years, but for the rest of his life. After all, let's not forget that he deprived a wife of her husband, and their five children of their father.

Look, I understand the guy's rage (even though, in his case, it was extremely hypocritical), but no license should be given for ANYONE to seize this type of justice or satisfaction for themselves. Having said that, I have to admit that there are a couple of guys out there that I'd love to... you know what... I probably shouldn't say that.

Anyway, every state in the Union should allow for "alienation of affection" civil suits for exactly this purpose.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

LongWalk said:


> Curiously, there was no mention about why the murderer had a gun. His wife bought it for him. But this is an example of why handguns are dangerous to the people who acquire them.
> 
> The steroid abuse issue was fair game but handgun mania was not. Some of Dr. Phil's viewers are probably in favor of widespread gun ownership.
> 
> ...


So... if the murdered cheater husbands' sperm had *not* been in the OW's vagina when her husband gunned him down... would that have really made any difference? :scratchhead:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

LongWalk said:


> Curiously, there was no mention about why the murderer had a gun. His wife bought it for him. But *this is an example of why handguns are dangerous to the people who acquire them.*
> 
> The steroid abuse issue was fair game but *handgun mania* was not. Some of *Dr. Phil's viewers are probably in favor of widespread gun ownership.*
> 
> ...


Please take the anti-firearm rhetoric to P&R where it belongs.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

There used to be laws that allowed a husband (or wife) to kill someone caught having sex with their spouse. Texas had that law on the books until.... I forget 60s or 70s. Mach used to mention the law. 
So the aggrieved cuckolded husband was following an old tradition.

I apologize for not being more cogent about the handgun issue. Many murders are carried out by family members. Infidelity is probably a significant factor in significant percentage of such incidents. The NBC show specifically asked the WW about the fateful decision by her husband to carry the gun. She replied that he always carried it.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Why is there such a need to say things like this? This sort of thing is very commonly posted by a lot of people. I think that most women on this forum find this kind of talk disgusting and unnecessary... simply an attempt to make an ugly statement about a woman.
> 
> Guess what. The guy who was killed cheated. The man who killed him cheated. The OW cheated. But the ONLY person who is debased in those words is the OW, the woman.
> 
> The OW is not the worst person in this entire scenario. It was 3 people who did horrible things. One ended up dead, one in prison and the third, the OW is not also in prison for a different reason. THREE PEOPLE, not just the OW.


I'll agree that the statement was a bit over the top, but I fail to see how it isn't a disparagement of the now-deceased WH as well.

And, to be fair, I've actually used this line -- or one very similar to it -- when speaking to a wayward (or, ostensibly, a former wayward) in the past. She'd cheated on her husband (w/ a much older co-worker, I think) prior to their marriage and it seemed like she couldn't figure out why it was such a big deal to him. Oh, and similar to the "My boyfriend doesn't want kids and I do" thread currently unfolding over in General, she was thinking about "accidentally" getting pregnant in order to make her husband love her again. So yeah... that evoked a reaction from quite a few of the guys here in CWI.

Oh... and, toward the end of the thread, she actually found out (or at least implied) that her husband had been cheating w/ her sister. I know it's wrong to laugh at that, but still... I laughed.

Anyway, it might have been a troll thread anyway. Thirty-one posts (juuuuust enough to get into Private) and gone since then. Sort of similar to BlueDaisies' thread a couple of days ago.

Hmm...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

LongWalk said:


> There used to be laws that allowed a husband (or wife) to kill someone caught having sex with their spouse. Texas had that law on the books until.... I forget 60s or 70s. Mach used to mention the law.
> So the aggrieved cuckolded husband was following an old tradition.


I can see a jury refusing to convict a BS of murder in the case of a "heat of the moment" type event where he or she walks in on his or her spouse engaged in sex w/ someone else, but that's not what happened here. Regardless of the fact that this guy was convicted of a lesser charge, this was first-degree, pre-meditated murder.

And, again, I'm not so distressed w/ fact that this POS lost his life as I am w/ the fact that his parents lost a child, his siblings lost a brother, his wife lost her husband, and his children lost their father. Permanently.

His poor wife was given no choice or voice in any of this. All of her choices were taken from her by the other three people (all of them POS's) in this sad, sad drama.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

I think it was premeditated but you can imagine reasonable doubt. But the 2nd degree murder still means that it was intentional and murder. Thirty years is a stiff sentence. The guy already looked older and weaker in his orange jump suit. When he gets out at 60, if they release him, his life will be essentially over. However, if he insists on maintaining the patently false story about the attempted suicide and the struggle for the gun that he could not remember, the parole board will deny him release, so his sentence is effectively life.

His only chance is come to Jesus now. 

His WW was a immoral character through and through. She claimed that she lost her job for no reason but the reason was actually embezzlement.

She was an asset to her lover because she was a good salesman for his law practice. 

The media feasted on this tragedy like vultures, putting all the children's pictures in the newspapers and TV. Heartless. The murderer's two teenage daughters must have been completely crushed. Dad a cheater and a murderer and mom an adulterous thieving liar.

The dead man's kids were also pasted all over the media, though perhaps with permission from their mother.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

Do I feel bad for the kids, yeah. I feel bad that he was the example they had to follow.

Do I feel bad that he ate some lead for his actions? Not one fvcking bit.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, personally I am against the death penalty, except for bicycle thieves and forum trolls.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Guitar thieves and child molesters should also get an immediate death penalty, after receiving due process.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Why is there such a need to say things like this? This sort of thing is very commonly posted by a lot of people. I think that most women on this forum find this kind of talk disgusting and unnecessary... simply an attempt to make an ugly statement about a woman.
> 
> Guess what. The guy who was killed cheated. The man who killed him cheated. The OW cheated. But the ONLY person who is debased in those words is the OW, the woman.
> 
> The OW is not the worst person in this entire scenario. It was 3 people who did horrible things. One ended up dead, one in prison and the third, the OW is not also in prison for a different reason. THREE PEOPLE, not just the OW.


It was I who made that vulgar statement. And the truth is that it was highly relevant. The BH who was himself a cheater, gunned down the man who had just had sex with his wife. This was primal selfish gene expression of human relations.

If you watched the shows, the WW and her lover taunted the BH over his pathetic earning power compared with the lawyer. It was in every sense a biological struggle. WW was covered with her dead lover's blood and the TV drove home this point. 

Of course, it would have been more interesting if Richard Attenborough had been narrating instead of the trash TV personalities.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> It was I who made that vulgar statement. And the truth is that it was highly relevant. The BH who was himself a cheater, gunned down the man who had just had sex with his wife. This was primal selfish gene expression of human relations.
> 
> If you watched the shows, the WW and her lover taunted the BH over his pathetic earning power compared with the lawyer. It was in every sense a biological struggle. WW was covered with her dead lover's blood and the TV drove home this point.
> 
> Of course, it would have been more interesting if Richard Attenborough had been narrating instead of the trash TV personalities.



So men can't be expected to control themselves in the face of nature? This is the same mentality that allows men to "marry" 14 year old girls and to claim an 8 year old "seduced" him.

Extreme cases in extreme cultures for sure but this attitude is at the root of it. Based on many of your posts it would seem that you don't feel men are capable of or can be expected to control themselves when their primal urges flare up.

Sounds like a disservice to men to assume that.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Just like there is no justification for cheating, there is no justification for murder. And just like infidelity, murder is a cruel, vicious, selfish act.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> So men can't be expected to control themselves in the face of nature? This is the same mentality that allows men to "marry" 14 year old girls and to claim an 8 year old "seduced" him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct that I don't believe men or women can absolutely control primal urges. That is precisely why we have institution, law and custom to regulate behavior.

"What will people think and what if I got caught?" are thoughts that prevent impulsive behavior.

A men who have sex with 8-year-olds are pedophiles. And those who go after 14-year-olds are rapists. But I don't understand why you bring them up?


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

Infidelity and murder are both glamorized in media and pop culture. This doesn't help matters. 

Infidelity is abuse but not recognized as such by the law. It usually has no bearing on the divorce settlement or custody, even though it is always a unilateral decision on the part of one spouse. One theory: the State simply can not afford to weigh the evidence anymore. There are too many cases. Murder cases can't be ignored; the crime is too egregious, even if the anger is 'righteous'.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

staystrong said:


> Infidelity and murder are both glamorized in media and pop culture. This doesn't help matters.
> 
> Infidelity is abuse but not recognized as such by the law. It usually has no bearing on the divorce settlement or custody, even though it is always a unilateral decision on the part of one spouse. One theory: the State simply can not afford to weigh the evidence anymore. There are too many cases. Murder cases can't be ignored; the crime is too egregious, even if the anger is 'righteous'.


True, and it really opens up the possibility of abuse of infidelity accusations. Divorce brings out the worst in people and if they think they can get a better settlement with it they'll make all kind of accusations whether it has basis or not. I get that a betrayed spouse is angry but imagine a poor spouse that's accused of it just because the other spouse thinks they can screw them. It's a case of be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Its a felony in Oklahoma to commit adultery. Problem is the courts will not prosecute. I think if a posom is killed(murder is the killing of an innocent, its not murder, even if premeditated), the posom and ww/wh are co-conspitators so according to law since someone was killed during the commission of a felony...the we/wh should be charged with the death of their ap.

God warned about laying with another mans wife...that his anger will not be quenched no matter the gifts promised.

An AP is a clear and present danger to my marriage and my children and will be treated as if I woke up at 3am and he was standing in my bedroom.

Cheating spouses should be given jail time if an injury or death results from their activities. Also they should not get alimony, custody of children, home or even half of the assets.

Maybe then there would be second thoughts about cheating.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Divinely Favored said:


> the posom and ww/wh are co-conspitators so according to law since someone was killed during the commission of a felony...the we/wh should be charged with the death of their ap.


Something similar happened in Texas a few years ago. The wife was screwing her AP in the back of her pickup truck in the driveway when her husband drove up. She immediately cried rape, so husband pulled out his gun and shot the AP dead. When the facts became known, she was charged and eventually convicted of homicide.


----------

